
Workers at NSO sue Facebook for blocking private accounts - whatgoodisaroad
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-nso-lawsuit-idUSKBN1Y01RS
======
sarcasmatwork
Baseless lawsuit.

NSO, your actions have repercussions. You choose this path, you abused it, you
get banned. Take some accountability for your actions.

>“Blocking our private accounts is a hurtful and unjust move by Facebook,” the
statement said. “The idea that personal data was searched for and used is very
disturbing to us”

hurtful? To your reputation, business model or what? Stop trying to play the
victim when your a bad actor. You know very well FB sells this data that YOU
submitted.

